# Vertieftes Wissen in Algorithmen



## RezaScript (26. Mrz 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Bachelorarbeit abgegeben und habe nicht bestanden.

Das sind die Feedbacks:

Experte:


> Keine Quellenarbeit und Analyse der bestehenden Lösungen durchgeführt, es wurde einfach die erst beste Idee als BA Projekt eingereicht und es wurde eine Webapplikation programmiert. Die in der Arbeit erwähnten Algorithmen sind Allgemeinwissen, es wurde keinerlei Literatur dazu konsultiert. Das Design des Prototypen sieht gut aus, allerdings wurde das Design massgeblich vom Material Design inspiriert, respektive vorgegeben. Schade, dass keine Evaluierung der Algorithmen stattgefunden hat. Es hätten ja Tests durchgeführt werden können, welche die Wirksamkeit des Algorithmus' bestätigen, obwohl die verwendeten Algorithmen sehr einfach sind. Für mich als Experte ist das keine BSc Arbeit, da die quantitative Forschungsleistung gänzlich fehlt.



Academic Coordinator:


> Das Projekt verfehlt die Zielsetzung, welche schon im Titel postuliert wird. Der Algorithmus des Kandidaten bleibt banal. Wie die Effizienz bei der Auftragsvermittlung verbessert werden soll bleibt vage und nur bruchstückhaft in einen fachlichen Kontext gestellt und oberflächlich diskutiert.
> 
> Die Arbeit muss abgelehnt werden. Die Moderatoren und der Experte einigen sich auf eine mangelhafte Bewertung 17.
> 
> ...


Gut, ich bin mit vielem nicht einverstanden aber meine Meinung zählt ja nicht. Anscheinend habe ich alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann. 

Ich darf jetzt meine Arbeit überarbeiten und sie nochmals einreichen. Dabei möchte ich nichts falsches machen und möchte mich darauf etwas vorbereiten. Mein Problem war viel mehr, dass ich zwei Applikationen entwickelt hatte. Das backend für den Algorithmus und das Frontend. Die Hälfte meiner Zeit habe ich nur mit dem Frontend verbracht, da ich wollte, dass das Publikum auch etwas zu sehen bekommt. Das war wohl ein Fehler, denn damit gilt die Arbeit zur Hälfte als Bachelor of Arts und zur Hälfte als Bachelor of Science. Beim zweiten Durchlauf macht es vielleicht mehr Sinn, wenn ich das Frontend komplett weg lasse, so, dass ich den Fokus NUR auf den Algorithmus lege.

Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps für mich wie ich mich vorbereiten kann? Irgendwelche Bücher, Tutorials in Bezug auf Algorithmen, die ihr empfehlen würdet?


----------



## thecain (26. Mrz 2020)

Was für Algorithmen Job Scheduling?


----------



## httpdigest (26. Mrz 2020)

Wenn auch nicht so sehr wie eine M.Sc. Arbeit, so verlangt doch auch eine B.Sc. Arbeit ein wissenschaftliches Arbeiten/Vorgehen. Es kommt meiner Meinung nach nicht so sehr darauf an, wie das Ergebnis der Software (z.B. die Web-Oberfläche) generell aussieht, sondern darauf, dass du wissenschaftlich gearbeitet hast und deine Entscheidungen bezüglich Algorithmen und vielleicht auch Oberflächendesign auf wissenschaftlicher Grundlage bewertet hast und wie du zu dem Schluss gelangt bist, dass das, was du umgesetzt hast, so auch umgesetzt werden sollte.
Anscheinend hast du ja einfach drauf los programmiert und, laut dem "Experten", z.B. keine Quellenangaben für die Algorithmen gegeben bzw. Dokumentation konsultiert.
Was genau in welcher Art falsch gelaufen ist, kann man aber erst wirklich bewerten, wenn man die eigentliche Arbeit gelesen hat.

Meiner Meinung nach ist für einen Bewerter nicht so sehr das Endergebnis interessant, als viel mehr der Weg, wie du zu diesem Ergebnis gelangt bist. Mal banal gesagt: "Etwas runterprogrammieren kann jeder und das sollte am Ende eines Bachelorstudiums erwartet werden."


----------



## kneitzel (26. Mrz 2020)

Mich irritiert der Ansatz auch ein bisschen: Ich habe da was programmiert (mit sehr einfachen Algorithmen laut Experte) und nun stelle ich mir die Frage, wie ich da einen wissenschaftlichen Anspruch aufbauen kann... Der Ansatz ist verdreht. Normalerweise hat man eine wissenschaftliche Fragestellung und der geht man dann nach. (Ok, so rum kenne ich das auch - das hat man dann vor allem bei Leuten gesehen, die schon irgendwo gearbeitet haben und dort neue Lösungen umgesetzt haben. Aber das ist nur dann als Arbeit zugelassen worden, wenn eben ein wissenschaftlicher Anspruch existiert hat. Also nichts von wegen: 08/15 Problem und das wurde dann 08/15 mit einer bereits vorhandenen Lösung eines Dritten gelöst sondern: Einmalige Problemstellung, es gab Recherchen, diverse Lösungsansätze wurden bewertet, und heraus kam eine praktikable Lösung für das Unternehmen.

Aber diese Ansätze hatten auch damals oft Probleme, dass diese Aufgabenstellung überhaupt zugelassen wurde. Die Versuche endeten meist damit, dass dann gesagt wurde: "Du hast die und die Problematik gelöst? Dann willst Du vielleicht (daran angelehnt) noch folgende (wissenschaftliche) Thematik bearbeiten: ...."

Generell bin ich etwas irritiert: Bei und damals (da ging es um eine Diplomarbeit und nicht um eine Bachelor Arbeit) hatte man immer klare Ansprechpartner. Also es gab einen Prof, der sozusagen für einen verantwortlich war und der hatte in der Regel auch seine Dozenten, die man dann ansprechen konnte. Die Personen wären aus meiner Sicht die geeigneten Personen, um solche Themen zu erläutern.
Vor allem können die einem in der Regel auch klare Aussagen treffen zu den Mindestanforderungen. Und dann kann man auch - sobald Du einen Plan hast, was Du machen könntest - diesen vorstellen und fragen, ob dies ausreichen würde oder ob man da noch mehr machen müsste / könnte.

Ich wüsste nicht, was ich Dir raten könnte. Zumal handwerkliche Mittel (Unit Tests und so) auch nichts mit wissenschaftlicher Forschung zu tun haben. Sie sind ein handwerkliches Mittel, da das sein muss. Also so, wie Du eine Ausarbeitung über x Seiten haben musst. Aber die Tatsache, dass Du x Seiten gefüllt hast, sagt ja nichts darüber aus, ob etwas wissenschaftliche Anforderungen erfüllt.... 

Und nach meinem Verständnis der klaren Aussagen ist es so, dass ein reines formelles Nachbessern da nichts dran ändern wird.

Und da ist man ja auch zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dir klar die erste Option zu raten - also den Wechsel hin zum Arts Projekt.

Du sollst die "Recherche" vertiefen bei Option 2. Recherche ist nicht als "Ich frage mal im Forum nach" zu verstehen. In den Jahren Deines Studiums hätte das Selbststudium und die Recherche von Dir gelernt und erarbeitet worden sein. Aber wenn Du da tiefere Recherchen anstellen solltest: Dann müssten wohl auch deine einfachen Algorithmen mehr oder weniger komplett ersetzt werden ... es sei denn, man betrachtet es nur noch rein theoretisch - aber ob das akzeptiert würde? ==> Das wissen aber die zuständigen Herren!

Das einfach nur einmal als meine Sicht auf dieses Thema.


----------



## LimDul (26. Mrz 2020)

RezaScript hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps für mich wie ich mich vorbereiten kann? Irgendwelche Bücher, Tutorials in Bezug auf Algorithmen, die ihr empfehlen würdet?


Um die Punkte meine Vorredner mal zu unterstreichen. Mit der Frage zeigst du eigentlich (soweit man das aus den vorhanden Informationen interpretieren kann) das ganze Problem deiner Arbeit. Das ist nicht Front- oder Backend etc. Sondern die Tatsache, dass es sich auch einer Bachelor Arbeit um eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit handelt.

- Was war die wissenschaftliche Fragestellung deiner Arbeit?
- Wie löst deine Implementierung diese Frage?
- Warum ist das eine gute Lösung? Was zeichnet diese Lösung im Vergleich zu anderen denkbaren Lösungen aus?
- Wie gliedert sich deine Lösung in das Gesamtfeld zu dieser Problemstellung ein?

Und an den Stellen werden auch Quellen und Referenzen benötigt. Und diese Quellenarbeit sollte mit am Anfang einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit stehen und durch die ganze Arbeit hindurch gehen. Für sowas, insbesondere auch für den Einstieg sollte man auch einen Betreuer haben, der einem zumindest am Anfang ein Stück weit unterstützen kann. Ich kenne jetzt deine verwendeten Algorithmen und auch die möglichen Alternativen nicht - aber da müsste es doch Standardwerke zu geben.


----------



## White_Fox (26. Mrz 2020)

Du solltest dir, meiner Meinung nach, darüber klar werden was wissenschaftliches Arbeiten eigentlich ist. Ein weiteres Problem, daß ich sehe: Anscheinend hast du ein Thema gegriffen, dessen wissenschaftlicher Gehalt recht nahe bei null ist (bzw. sein könnte). Das passt eher zu dem, was ich als "Entwicklung" bezeichnen würde. Wissenschaft und Entwicklung können Hand in Hand gehen, sind aber zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge.

Ich will dir da jetzt keine Antwort vorkauen, zu dieser Erkenntnis muß man schon selber kommen. Aber vielleicht hilft dir Folgendes:


Versetz dich in die Lage von jemandem, der ein Problem gelöst haben will. Du kannst ein Millionenbudget ausgeben, bist dafür aber Rede und Antwort schuldig und darfst einerseits nicht zuviel Geld ausgeben. Man reißt dir den Kopf ab wenn ein anderer es deutlich billiger hinkriegen würde. Das Technische ist nicht dein Fach, du mußt jemand anderen finden der das macht.
Du glaubst du hast eine großartige neue Entdeckung gemacht, führst ein Experiment dazu durch das deine Vermutung bestätigen soll. Das Experiment schlägt krachend fehl. Du hast auf der Arbeit anderer Wissenschaftler aufgebaut, diese wiederum haben auf der Arbeit anderer Wissenschaftler aufgebaut, diese wiederum...
Jetzt sollst du deinen Fehler finden, wie gehst du vor?
Was ist, deiner Meinung nach, der Unterschied zwischen Wissenschaft, Entwicklung und Bastelei?
Das Studium ist, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach, nicht nur dazu da bestimmten Stoff zu vermitteln. (Wissens)Stoff vermittelt man sich sein ganzes Leben lang, so jedenfalls das Ideal.
Vor allem aber soll ein Studium dein Denken formen. Und das ist ein Prozess der zwar nur eine endlich lange Zeit laufen muß und am Ende des Stdiums zum großen Teil abgeschlossen sein sollte, der sich aber auch nicht abkürzen oder erleichtern läßt und viel Zeit und Mühe kostet.


----------

